# Using master link on 3/32 chain?



## bmwjoe (Jul 15, 2012)

I am building a fixie and I an putting a 3/32 chain on it. I am wondering if it is OK to put a master link in it. Is there a type of master link that should be avoided. I want to change gearing from time to time and a master link would be handy.

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

I have a pile of 6 - 8 speed master links (mostly SRAM, some KMC) that I've saved from old chains that have bitten the dust. If they aren't obviously worn on the pins, I re-use them, including on my fixies. Some folks get the vapors if you do this. I've never had a problem.


----------



## bmwjoe (Jul 15, 2012)

Are these the 3-piece kind with the link, plate and keeper or the 2-piece kind with the two symmetric halves?


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Symmetric halves. 

The three piece deals with the link, plate, and hairpin are a pain in the ass. Haven't used those in years. The two piece are essentially fool-proof and more reliable: you don't run the risk of losing the hairpin.

EDIT: If you do go with the three piece, assemble it so that the closed end of the hairpin is facing the direction that the chain in travelling. That is, it hugs the "front" pin as the chain cycles around. If you get what I mean...


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Gregory Taylor said:


> assemble it so that the closed end of the hairpin is facing the direction that the chain in travelling


I've always observed (and will continue to observe) this convention when assembling one of those links. But I've often wondered why. Mechanic's lore is "so it can't open by itself." But I can't really imagine how it could do that. Another one of those bicycling myths, or am I missing something?


----------



## bmwjoe (Jul 15, 2012)

Every motorcycle manual I have read says to install them that way. I raced chain drive race cars for 13 years and I always installed the clip closed end forward. Hundreds of installations and zero master-link failures. I am going to keep doing it that way.

I am glad to hear from the forum that there is no taboo about using master-links on fixies.

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

wim said:


> I've always observed (and will continue to observe) this convention when assembling one of those links. But I've often wondered why. Mechanic's lore is "so it can't open by itself." But I can't really imagine how it could do that. Another one of those bicycling myths, or am I missing something?


My dad was an aircraft mechanic, WWII vintage (Pratt & Whitney, Allison, etc.), and that's what he was taught. So it got passed down to me. 

My guess is that the hope/wish is that orienting the hairpin this way would mean that the motion of the chain would tend to keep the clip in place if it failed or was installed incorrectly. Thinking about it...ah....I can see the accelleration of the chain on start up doing that - tending to keep the clip in place. Steady speed - no difference. Variations in speed - a deceleration would tend to have the clip want to move forward. Stopping the engine/chain - clip would want to move forward.

So...its a push.

I'll still install them closed end forward. For Dad.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Gregory Taylor said:


> I'll still install them closed end forward. For Dad.


That's the best reason.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

ive tried the sram type and it failed. The ones that seem to work the best are the KMC with the plate and the clip


----------



## bmwjoe (Jul 15, 2012)

This sells me on the 3-piece design. This will also make it much easier to "find" the master link in the chain.

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

while i hate what you did, & are contemplating doing to your track bike, to show its nothing personal i will congratulate you on making the right choice in this case

i recently took apart & put back together my 3/32" kmc chain with a 3-pc masterlink for the umpteenth time & it continues to work flawlessly...


----------



## dwt (Apr 2, 2002)

I like the 2 piece links and found some for 1/8 chains on eBay. Been using 2 piece links for years on all my chains, road & mtn, 9 & 10 speed and SS since SRAM was SACHS and have never had a failure. Simple, durable. & reliable, what's not to like?
How do I easily find the link on my fixie? Bought a red 1/8 BMX chain, the link is silver.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

bmwjoe said:


> I am building a fixie and I an putting a 3/32 chain on it. I am wondering if it is OK to put a master link in it. Is there a type of master link that should be avoided. I want to change gearing from time to time and a master link would be handy.
> 
> Ride Safe,
> 
> Joe


I mostly use chains with masterlinks and have good luck with KMC chains. Shimano are good, but don't come with master link, they are pinned with one time use pins, kinda pita and I wonder about long-term durability of doing this too often. SRAM chains don't seem to last as long or run as well imo.



Gregory Taylor said:


> Symmetric halves.
> 
> The three piece deals with the link, plate, and hairpin are a pain in the ass. Haven't used those in years. The two piece are essentially fool-proof and more reliable: you don't run the risk of losing the hairpin.
> 
> EDIT: If you do go with the three piece, assemble it so that the closed end of the hairpin is facing the direction that the chain in travelling. That is, it hugs the "front" pin as the chain cycles around. If you get what I mean...


Yes.


----------



## dwt (Apr 2, 2002)

Natedogz said:


> I mostly use chains with masterlinks and have good luck with KMC chains. Shimano are good, but don't come with master link, they are pinned with one time use pins, kinda pita and I wonder about long-term durability of doing this too often. SRAM chains don't seem to last as long or run as well imo.


I have a jar full of 10 speed 2 piece KMC links, can be used IME on any 10 speed chain except Campy. Have used on Shimano, SRAM, IRD as well as KMC. All these chains work OK if kept clean and lubed , again IME.


----------

